

Project Amy - App.net messaging integrated natively into Messages for the Mac - alexknight
http://informalprotocol.com/2013/03/project-amy/

======
recuter
Wait, this is an official Apple api to add additional networks to Messages?
I'm surprised it exists. And even more surprised I haven't heard about it
until now.

>
> [http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/AppleA...](http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/IMServicePluginFrameworkRef/_index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40009478)

Two years old. Woah. This is very interesting. I feel silly for asking but
does anybody know if this sort of thing is possible for the iOS Messages?
(Probably not, but since this exists I don't know what to think anymore)

OP where's the source to Project Amy?

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
When Apple announced this framework back then at WWDC they showed a cool
sample plugin: The plugin would receive a message, feed it through ELIZA
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA>) to create a response message. The demo
ended with two iMessage instances chatting to each other and both used ELIZA.
:)

------
teawithcarl
Thanks, Steve. Really insightful integration of the best new API's in APP.net
into a mainstream app. Many of APP.net's API's are truly superior, a jewel in
the rough.

I agree that it's even better than Apparchy - the best hack at last Oct's
hackathon.

It's devs like you (and others) which belie APP.net's long-term strength and
genius.

------
colbyaley
This is so great!

------
pauldunahoo
Awesome!

